# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  गुलाब जामुन |

## pathfinder

गुलाब जामुन उत्तर भारत की मिठाई है. यह मिठाई मुझे सबसे अधिक प्रिय है, गुलाब जामुन मावा में थोड़ा सा मैदा डालकर बनाये जाते हैं, लेकिन बहुत से लोग मावा और पनीर को मिला कर भी गुलाब जामुन बनाते हैं. दोनों तरीके से गुलाब जामुन अच्छे बनते हैं, आज हम गुलाब जामुन मावा और पनीर मिला कर बनायेंगे, तो आइये जल्दी से शुरू करते हैं, गुलाब जामुन बनाना.
गुलाब जामुन में लगने वाला समय : करीब 1 -1 1/2 घन्टा
आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Gulab Jamun
•मावा (खोया) - 250 ग्राम (1 1/4 कप)
•पनीर - 100 ग्राम (1/2 कप)
•मैदा (रिफाइन्ड फ्लोर ) - 20 ग्राम(1 टेबिल स्पून)
•काजू - 15 - 16 ( एक काजू के 8 टुकड़ों के हिसाब से काट लें )
•किसमिस - 25 - 30
•चीनी - 600 ग्राम (3 कप)
•घी - 250ग्राम (1 1/4 कप)
विधि - मावा, पनीर और मैदा को एक चौड़े और बड़े बर्तन में रखकर तब तक मलें जब तक कि वह नरम, चिकना गूथे हुये आटे जैसा न लगने लगे. गुलाब जामुन बनाने के लिये मावा तैयार है.
गुलाब जामुन तलने से पहले चाशनी बना कर तैयार कर लीजिये. चाशनी बनाने का तरीका नीचे दिया गया है. चाशनी तैयार हो गई है.
तैयार मावा से थोड़ा सा मावा ( करीब एक छोटी चम्मच ) अंगुलियों की सहायता से निकालिये, उसे हथेली पर रखकर चपटा करके 3-4 काजू के टुकड़े और एक किसमिस उसमें भरने के लिये उसके ऊपर रखें. मावा को चारों ओर से उठा कर काजू किशमिश को मावा के अन्दर बन्द कर दीजिये . तथा दोनों हथेलियों के बीच रख कर गोल करिये. मावा का गोला अच्छी तरह बन जाने के बाद प्लेट में रखिये. सारे गोले इसी तरह तैयार करने हैं.
कढ़ाई में घी डाल कर गरम कीजिये. गुलाब जामुन तलने से पहले टैस्ट कर सकते हैं(एक गुलाब जामुन को घी में डाल कर तलें यदि गुलाब जामुन घी में फट रहा है, तब गुलाब जामुन के मावा में थोड़ा मैदा और मिलायें).
3-4 गोले, कढ़ाई में डालें और तलें ( गैस की फ्लेम धीमी रखें. गुलाब जामुन को तलते समय उस पर कलछी न लगायें बल्कि गरम गरम घी उसपर कलछी से डालें और ब्राउन होने के बाद हल्के से हिला हिला कर तलें. ( गुलाब जामुन के चारों तरफ ब्राउन होने तक तल लीजिये ). तले गुलाब जामुन प्लेट में निकाल लीजिये. थोड़ा ठंडा होने पर, 2 मिनिट बाद चाशनी में डुबा दीजिये. इसी तरह सारे मावा के गोल गोल गुलाब जामुन बनाकर और तल कर चाशनी में डाल कर डुबा दीजिये.
चाशनी बनाने का तरीका
एक बर्तन में चीनी में, 300 ग्राम पानी (चीनी की मात्रा का आधा पानी) मिलाकर आग पर चाशनी बनने के लिये रखिये.
चाशनी में जब उबाल आ जाय उसके बाद 4 -5 मिनिट तक और पकायें. चाशनी के घोल से लेकर 1-2 बूंद प्लेट में टपकायें. अंगूठे और अंगुली के बीच चिपका कर देख लें सिर्फ एक ही तार बने. एक तार की चाशनी तैयार करें. ठंडा करें और छान लीजिये.
तले गुलाब जामुन को इस चाशनी में डाल दीजिये. 8-10 घंटे में गुलाब जामुन मीठा रस सोखकर मीठे और स्वादिष्ट हो जायेंगें.
गुलाब जामुन तैयार हैं. इन्हें गरम गरम या ठंडे परोसिये और खाइये.
नोट:
•1. यदि गुलाब जामुन घी में फट रहे हों या फिर ज्यादा नरम हों तो थोडा सा मैदा मावा के आटे में मिलाकर अच्छी तरह मल लें.
•2. यदि गुलाब जामुन ज्यादा सख्त बन रहे हों तो मावा के आटे में थोड़ा सा ( 1-1 1/2 टेबिल स्पून ) दूध मिलाकर अच्छी तरह मल लें.
•3. अधिक गरम चाशनी में गुलाब जामुन मत डालिये.

----------


## draculla

मेरे मुंह में तो पानी आ गया!

----------


## Rated R

मेरे मुंह में भी पानी आ गया!

----------


## rawaccess

इस तरह के आलेख अन्तर्वासना में बने रहने का कारण प्रस्तुत करते हैं. धन्यवाद मित्र.

----------


## guruji

पाथजी,
भरावन सामग्री में अग्र बड़ी इलायची के बीज, खरबूजे की गिरी और चिरौंजी और मिला दें तो क्या कहने !
और अगर केसर के तन्तु भी हों तो …

----------


## guruji

घी देसी हो या वनस्पति लेकिन रिफ़ाइंड तेल का प्रयोग ना करें !

----------


## SUNIL1107

*पाथ जी जबाब नहीं इस रस भरी डिश का, वैसे इसे कहीं कहीं मेवावाटी भी कहते हैं ! क्यूंकि गुलाब जामुन में हमारे क्षेत्र में भरावन नहीं भरा जाता है ! साथ में चित्र देकर मुंह में पानी लाने का भरपूर इंतजाम किया है ! धन्यबाद*

----------


## Ranveer

*मुझे लगता है की अधिक गरम चाशनी में गुलाब जामुन डालने से वो फटने लगता होगा ..*

----------


## Munneraja

*पाथ जी के पाक कला पर मुझे गर्व है* 
*आखिर मेरे साथ रहते हुए इन्हें बहुत समय व्यतीत हो गया है इसलिए पाक कला में ये माहिर हो गए हैं.*
*मैं इनके भरावन की सामग्री में कुछ और चीजें जोड़ना चाहता हूँ,* 
*भरावन में पाथ जी के बताई चीजो के साथ पिस्ता टुकड़ी, केसर, इलायची और यदि पसंद हो तो अखरोट गिरी (छोटे टुकड़े), खरबूजे की गिरी और चिरौंजी** मिलाने से स्वाद लाजवाब हो जाता है.*

*एक और चीज में सुधार करता हूँ, जब हम मावे और पनीर को मिश्रण करें उस से पहले इन दोनों को कद्दू कस कर लें, इस से मावा और पनीर बहुत अच्छे से मैश हो जायेंगे. अब मावे और पनीर को मिला कर इसमें  मैदा  भी मिला दें. लीजिये ये मिश्रण तैयार हो गया है गुलाब जामुन बनाने के लिए. अन्य सभी तैयारिया पाथ जी ने बता ही दी हैं.*

*पाथ जी* 
*या तो गुलाब जामुन बना कर हमें खिलाओ और या फिर मुझसे बनवा कर खा लो...*
*खुला निमंत्रण है, जवाब जरूर दीजियेगा.*

----------


## Krish13

भाई साब हम भी लाइन मे है हमे मत भूलना............. बहुत मीठा सूत्र है।

----------


## av_39

पाथजी, 
बगाली रसगुल्ला और रसमलाई की विधि बताये
धन्यवाद

----------


## pathfinder

@गुरूजी एवं संत जी आप दोनों ने तो (भरावन सामग्री में वृद्दि करके)मेरा खर्चा बढा दिया है ,इसलिए फिलहाल तो खिलाने की जगह पर खाने में ही फायदा नजर आ रहा है |

----------


## av_39

पाथजी, 
बगाली रसगुल्ला और रसमलाई की विधि बताये
धन्यवाद

----------


## R C Sharma

धन्यवाद् अच्छा सूत्र है कृपया निरंतरता बनाये रखिये

----------


## mlpra123

ऐसे उपयोगी सूत्र का निर्माण करने के बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ........मुंह में पानी आ गया ....कल ही बनाउंगा .....

----------


## Teach Guru

अच्छा है, धन्यवाद।

----------


## kajal pandey

अरे वाह प्रशासक जी ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,आप तो गुलाब जामुन भी बना लेते हैं

----------


## swami ji

> गुलाब जामुन उत्तर भारत की मिठाई है. यह मिठाई मुझे सबसे अधिक प्रिय है, गुलाब जामुन मावा में थोड़ा सा मैदा डालकर बनाये जाते हैं, लेकिन बहुत से लोग मावा और पनीर को मिला कर भी गुलाब जामुन बनाते हैं. दोनों तरीके से गुलाब जामुन अच्छे बनते हैं, आज हम गुलाब जामुन मावा और पनीर मिला कर बनायेंगे, तो आइये जल्दी से शुरू करते हैं, गुलाब जामुन बनाना.
> गुलाब जामुन में लगने वाला समय : करीब 1 -1 1/2 घन्टा
> आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Gulab Jamun
> •मावा (खोया) - 250 ग्राम (1 1/4 कप)
> •पनीर - 100 ग्राम (1/2 कप)
> •मैदा (रिफाइन्ड फ्लोर ) - 20 ग्राम(1 टेबिल स्पून)
> •काजू - 15 - 16 ( एक काजू के 8 टुकड़ों के हिसाब से काट लें )
> •किसमिस - 25 - 30
> •चीनी - 600 ग्राम (3 कप)
> ...


*पाथ जी .....बहोत खूब  मस्त मस्त ..*
mujejarur bulana ji ,,,,

----------


## swami ji

*नमस्कार सभी को मेरा दोस्तों .*

----------


## swami ji

*गुलाब जबुन्न जी हमें बहोत पसंद हे जी ,,*

----------


## manas hot

mujhe garma garm pasand hai............................

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मेरे मुंह में भी पानी आ गया इन सब चित्रों को देख कर

----------


## Raman46

> @गुरूजी एवं संत जी आप दोनों ने तो (भरावन सामग्री में वृद्दि करके)मेरा खर्चा बढा दिया है ,इसलिए फिलहाल तो खिलाने की जगह पर खाने में ही फायदा नजर आ रहा है |


*खाईये ना श्री मान जी भर के खाइए किसने रोका है आप को खाने से / मैंने तो कदाचित नही / बंगाली रसगुल्ला मुझे भी बेहद पसंद है /*

----------


## sangita_sharma

इतनी केलोरी वाली मिठाइयों से तो मेरा  दूर रहना ही अच्छा हे शुगर  फ्री गुलाब जामुन बनाना बता दीजिये

----------


## Shri Vijay

मित्रों ब्रेड से गुलाब जामुन बनाने का एक और आसनसा तरीका :-
जितने गुलाब जामुन चाहिय उसी हिसाब से किनारी निकाले हुये ब्रेड ले l
एक प्लेट में थोडा सा दूध ले उस में उन ब्रेडो को हल्का भिगोकर निकाले अब उन की छोटी छोटी गोलिय बना कर घी में चारों तरफ ब्राउन होने तक तल ले, 
थोड़ा ठंडा होने पर, अब श्री पाथफाईन्डर जी द्वारा बताये गए उपरोक्त तरीके से शक्कर की चासनी बना कर सारे गुलाब जामुन चाशनी में डाल कर डुबा दीजिये,
लीजिए गरमा गरम गुलाब जामुन तयार हें l

----------

